# Hello from Yorkshire



## Somanylemons

I just got a notification at the top of my screen that I need to add an introduction post even though I've been posting here a while, so . . . 

My name is Somanylemons but you can call me Lemons if you wish. :grin2:

I'm a SAHM with one husband and one son. I'm a proud Yorkshire women.

I find marriage and relationships a fascinating topic. As a hobby I like to learn about the married lives of women in different centuries. 

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Kitt

Somanylemons said:


> I just got a notification at the top of my screen that I need to add an introduction post even though I've been posting here a while, so . . .
> 
> My name is Somanylemons but you can call me Lemons if you wish. :grin2:
> 
> I'm a SAHM with one husband and one son. I'm a proud Yorkshire women.
> 
> I find marriage and relationships a fascinating topic. As a hobby I like to learn about the married lives of women in different centuries.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


I love history in general, but that would be interesting....
Nice to meet you too...Marriage is so incredible...
It is fascinating.....like an enigma inside of a mystery. Sometimes I will look over at my husband and think.....woah, he is mine, I am responsible for his heart, I just can't believe I'm so lucky to have found him. What is he thinking? How does he fall asleep so fast? How did he eat all that food? Why doesn't he call his mother? Who is this person? Why is he so quiet? Why does he grab my breasts so much? :surprise: How can he be so sweet in the morning? Awww, he has a new grey hair... Endless fascination....


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Somanylemons said:


> I just got a notification at the top of my screen that I need to add an introduction post even though I've been posting here a while, so . . .
> 
> My name is Somanylemons but you can call me Lemons if you wish. :grin2:
> 
> I'm a SAHM with one husband and one son. I'm a proud Yorkshire women.
> 
> I find marriage and relationships a fascinating topic. *As a hobby I like to learn about the married lives of women in different centuries. *
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


Interesting. What's your favorite way to learn about this topic?


----------



## Somanylemons

Thank you everyone for the greetings.

*SecondTimeAround*, I like to watch documentaries. I'm watching one about an Edwardian farm at the moment. It is interesting to see what sort of work housewives of the past had to do. They've just shown a historian salting some pork to preserve it. It's very hard work!

Other then that I like to read social history books. Recently for example I read 'Eavesdropping on Jane Austen' which talks about life in the regency period, as a background to the novels, so it has a lot of daily life stuff in it too.

I also like to look at original sources. I particularly like 'how to' books and moral guidance books like 'Enquire within upon everything'. I like these because they are straight from the horses mouth, so to speak.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I like your terriers


----------



## Somanylemons

Thank you, they are lovely and very hairy.


----------

